# Twister handle adaptor



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

The adaptor is available to convert your Blue Line extendable flat box handle over to a "Twister" handle. Anyone know if these adapters would retrofit onto other existing handles?

http://www.walltools.com/store/blue-line-usa-twister-handle-adaptor-tsp.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

$150 bucks 

You should buy one and find out if it does.:whistling2: But from what I see in the pics, it looks like it might work on other box handles. Maybe not extendable ones, but still......

I wonder if the extra depth it adds between the box and the handle, affects the control/feel to running the boxes

I could sure use one tomorrow


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Still not sure if many of the other handles will retrofit onto the "Twister" adaptor, but looks like most of them may. I think I have one of the few that will not unfortunately, the Northstar Adjustar because of its different brake configuration. Oh well, thems the brakes.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah the Northstar has two connection points. 
I could definitely use one of those twister handles though, I didn't realize how many times I could have used one until I new they were available, Caz generously offered to post his over to try for a bit but I gracefully declined for fear he may not get it back :whistling2:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I got one onto a Tape Tech extender. Took a little drilling though.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lots of adjusting ,but till I get a twister ...It will work just fine..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Picked up another box handle today at my favourite store as my Northstar wasnt going to work.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/pawn-shop-best-deal-2781/index2/

next stop Twister adaptor for it.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Picked up another box handle today at my favourite store as my Northstar wasnt going to work.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/pawn-shop-best-deal-2781/index2/
> 
> next stop Twister adaptor for it.


Did ya end up getting a Blue Line handle? Still wondering which of my handles would fit best before i get the adapter, looking at a used tapetech extender since Jason had luck with it


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> Did ya end up getting a Blue Line handle? Still wondering which of my handles would fit best before i get the adapter, looking at a used tapetech extender since Jason had luck with it


It was awhile ago but as I remember the pin was slightly too big to fit or allow rotation, so I wound up boring out the handle slightly to accomodate it. I remember I went to a fasteners shop to buy some new grub screws too but can't remember if I needed them in the end.

I've got 2 TT extenders tho. I still prefer the one without the twister on jobs where it isn't needed. The twister moves the box away from the handle a bit and throws things out of balance.

Depends how many high/low wall joints you run into. I'm glad I have it in the arsenal but I wouldn't want it to be my only handle. Btw, I frequently run it with the brake engaged so I don't lose half my grunt to the wheels.


----------

